

[editable] Procedurally Generated Fantasy Planet in WebGL - rhema
http://mrl.nyu.edu/~perlin/DragonPlanet2/

======
rhema
From the Ken Perlin blog:
[http://blog.kenperlin.com/?p=12842](http://blog.kenperlin.com/?p=12842) .

